# FS: TWO (2) Carolina Cast Pro heavers 8-12oz



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys, I have two CPS 8-12 oz heavers for sale. One is a factory build (black blue wraps, naked butt w/ foam, trigger seat) and the other is custom with cork tape grip and black. wraps. Asking $250 each or $450 for the pair. Located in 20879 MD, but will be in the 757 area and nags head the weekend after Thanksgiving. You can throw them before purchasing too.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I'll take them.


----------



## Spladle160 (Nov 20, 2017)

Ones already spoken for, just waiting for frogfish to meet up as agreed.


----------

